# Dalco Athletic Offers Oversized Drop-Shoulder Prints



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cash in on the latest trend with new Oversized Prints from Dalco Athletic. You can now put large, bold lettering in any stock font style across the shoulders of a drop-shoulder sweat shirt. 

When created in PermaCad™, a heat seal vinyl with a Mylar backing, the size can extend to 4 inches high by 22 inches wide, however; it must be ordered in pairs to accommodate the 44-inch width size of the roll. 

In other materials, the maximum design size is 4 inches high by 18 inches. Other heat seal materials include Dal-Glitter/Metallic, Thermo Image, and dye sub. Thermo Image comes in a variety of different patterns such as shockwave, lightning, and fire. In dye sub, you can choose from a variety of stock or custom multicolor patterns and photographic designs. 

Sew-in designs that come with a sew disk include Pro-Twill Sew On, Pro-Twill Kiss Cut, and dye sub. The initial order must be 10 pieces. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

